#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schwindel und Kraftlos >

## MIPASA

Hallo Ihr Lieben  :Smiley: ,  
ich hoffe Ihr habt einen Rat für mich denn 
seit einiger Zeit geht es mir richtig schlecht. Schwindel (meist schwankend  ab und an drehend) der mich manchmal total außer Gefecht setzt für Sekunden. Rückenschmerzen , ab und an Brust-pieken dazu Übelkeit, Schmerzen in der Magengegend und Schweißausbrüche. Ab und an fiese Kopfschmerzen.  Mein Arzt schickte mich zu  einem Neurologen. Der hat meinen Kopf gründlich untersucht. Alles ok keine Hirntumore keine Anzeichen für einen drohenden Schlaganfall oder sonstiges was es so am Kopf zu finden gäbe. Komme zurück zu meinem Arzt sagt der, naja dann wird es einfach nur der Kreislauf sein, der Blutdruck war 138 / 65 der Puls bei 90 rum, hab das nicht richtig verstanden. Ich soll mir nicht soviel Gedanken machen  und mir Ruhe gönnen. Muss dazu sagen dass mein Arzt immer wieder auf alte schwere Depressionen rum reitet die ich schon seit 7 Jahren nicht mehr habe und alles darauf schiebt. Daher bin ich bei einem Arzt eher selten zu finden, ich kann das nämlich nicht mehr hören und helfe mir meistens selbst.
    Das ist jetzt 4 Wochen her. Seitdem geht es mir immer schlechter. Manchmal sacken meine Beine einfach weg. Ich fühle mich dauerschlapp  als hätte ich eine schlimme Magen Darm Grippe durch gemacht mein Appetit lässt zu wünschen übrig und ich könnte nur schlafen. Mit meinen  Hunden lange Spaziergänge machen ist unmöglich geworden. Ich kann sie nicht mehr  halten wenn sie anziehen. Total Kraftlos und völlig ausgelutscht. Aerobic-tanzen geht auch nicht mehr, da geht mir die Puste sausen. 
Stress hab ich nun wirklich nicht. Und  das alles kommt auch wenn ich ruhig auf dem Sofa oder im Bett liege aus heiterem Himmel. Nach solchen Attacken bade ich meine Füße oder Arme in kaltem Wasser um den Kreislauf wieder in Schwung zu bekommen. 
  Aber dann könnte ich auch demnächst in der Wanne sitzen bleiben und es dauert auch immer länger bis ich wieder aufstehen kann um überhaupt ins Bad zu kommen. 
  Gibt es nicht irgend etwas was richtig hilft? Denn langsam wird mir das zu mulmig vor allem beim Autofahren usw.  
Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr mir ein paar Ratschläge geben könntet womit  ich eine Besserung erziehlen könnte..    
Vielen Dank  :Smiley:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
Deine geschilderten Symptome sind schon stark die Lebensqualität einschränkend. Natürlich bist Du sicherlich einerseits froh, dass Du keinen Hirntumor hast und auch nicht akut von einem Schlaganfall bedroht bist, andererseits fühlst Du Dich jetzt medizinischerseits aber auch allein gelassen, da Du zwar weiterhin die geschilderten Beschwerden hast, Dir aber keine Möglichkeit der Behandlung aufgezeigt wurde.
Vielleicht ist daher folgender link für Dich von Interesse:  http://weiss.de/krankheiten/schwindel-ohne-befund/ 
LG  Justitia

----------


## dreamchaser

Bezüglich des Schwindels ist ja noch lange nicht alles abgeklärt - der Link zu Schwindel ohne Befund ist also leider derzeit fehl am Platz!!!
Lass dich doch mal bitte zu einem Kardiologen überweisen: zur Schwindelabklärung (gerade in Verbindung mit Atemnot) gehören Ultraschall vom Herzen, von den Halsgefäßen und auch ein Langzeit-EKG.
Dann gibt es immer noch den HNO-Arzt als Anlaufstelle für Schwindel, das sind auch Spezialisten dafür, gerade für Drehschwindel.
Und dann berichte mal über die Ergebnisse dieser Untersuchungen...

----------


## nightingale

> Und  das alles kommt auch wenn ich ruhig auf dem Sofa oder im Bett liege aus heiterem Himmel.

 Ich würde auch sagen: Ab zum HNO und Gleichgewichtsorgan checken lassen.

----------


## MIPASA

Vielen Dank erst einmal für eure lieben Ratschläge. 
dreamchaser... die Halsgefäße wurden beim Neurologen mit gemacht... alles ok. 
Für mich hörte sich das allerdings so an das  alles abgeschlossen wäre, jedenfalls kam es so rüber. Naja ... 
Ich werde aber mal Deinen und Nightingales Rat befolgen und mich demnächst mal beim HNO blicken lassen.  
Allerdings hab ich von  meiner Mutter mal das Blutdruckgerät ausgeliehen.  Der schwankt wirklich ganz schön. 
Innerhalb einer halben Stunde bei  eher ruhiger Tätigkeit ( Sofa rumlümmeln  :shy_5new: )von 160/94  runter auf 104/ 62 immer wieder mal hoch und runter. 
Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur der Kreislauf und ich muß einfach mehr tun.  
Wenn es dann bis Jahresanfang nicht besser ist kann ich  immer noch zum Arzt gehen. Was anderes bleibt mir dann ja nicht übrig ...  
Vielen lieben Dank Euch Allen.  :Smiley:  
MIPASA

----------


## MIPASA

> Bezüglich des Schwindels ist ja noch lange nicht alles abgeklärt - der Link zu Schwindel ohne Befund ist also leider derzeit fehl am Platz!!!
> Lass dich doch mal bitte zu einem Kardiologen überweisen: zur Schwindelabklärung (gerade in Verbindung mit Atemnot) gehören Ultraschall vom Herzen, von den Halsgefäßen und auch ein Langzeit-EKG.
> Dann gibt es immer noch den HNO-Arzt als Anlaufstelle für Schwindel, das sind auch Spezialisten dafür, gerade für Drehschwindel.
> Und dann berichte mal über die Ergebnisse dieser Untersuchungen...

  
Ich habe Deinen Rat  befolgt und bin eigentlich auch ganz froh darum. Ich hab einfach mal nur den Arzt gewechselt. Das EKG war  negativ aufgefallen und im Blut sind neben anderen  die keatinin (oder wie das heißt ) Werte erhöht. Ich hatte im Herbst eine fette  Erkältungsgrippe, die ziemlich lang  anhielt und mein Arzt vermutet jetzt das es eine Herzmuskelentzündung als Folge der damaligen Grippe ist. Will aber noch weitere Untersuchungen deshalb machen lassen um sicher zu sein.  Wenn ich das aber alles richtig verstanden habe, ist das alles mit viel Ruhe und Medikamenten wieder heilbar. 
Vielen lieben Dank für Deinen Rat . 
Gruß MIPASA

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn der Kreatininwert erhöht ist und auch bei einer Kontrolluntersuchung noch erhöht ist, dann wende dich doch bitte auch noch an einen Nierenfacharzt. Nicht dass deine Niere durch die Entzündung Schäden davongetragen hat!!!
Gute Besserung!!!

----------

